# Mollie Is Attacking My Two Dwarf Gouramis



## Joannej1655

Hi,

My female mollie has been attacking both my dwarf gouramis. One of the Gouramis has scales missing on one side and the other is bleeding on the gills. I have just put her in a fish bag and am taking her to the local fish shop. Do I need to treat them with something? 

Thanks
Jo


----------



## NeonShark666

It's very unusual for a Mollie to be agressive and attack other fish. They are a schooling fish and are more interested in chaseing each other than harassing another fish. Are there other Mollies in the tank? Is the Mollie much larger than the Dwarfs? Sometimes schooling fish that don't have others of its kind around take out their frustration on other fish around them. Dwarf Gouramis and Mollies arren't a very good mix in the same tank. Mollies like hard, salty water while Dwarfs like soft, acid water.


----------



## jrman83

Is unusual. My Mollies are the biggest wusses in my tank. Gouramis are very likely to attack each other and can be very territorial. I have had one Dwarf powder blue in a 29g that has killed 4 other Dwarfs. I gave up finally.


----------



## Joannej1655

She is gone now. This morning she kept chasing them and going at their scales. It seemed like she had gone mad as ive never had a problem with her before.. She did have babies last week and I took all 5 remaining babies to the fish shop as well...I did a water change and added some Myxazin which I got today. Hopefully the two Gouramis will be ok and I hope that they dont attack each other!! 

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Lil Gashog

Rabies  jk


----------



## Joannej1655

NeonShark666 said:


> It's very unusual for a Mollie to be agressive and attack other fish. They are a schooling fish and are more interested in chaseing each other than harassing another fish. Are there other Mollies in the tank? Is the Mollie much larger than the Dwarfs? Sometimes schooling fish that don't have others of its kind around take out their frustration on other fish around them. Dwarf Gouramis and Mollies arren't a very good mix in the same tank. Mollies like hard, salty water while Dwarfs like soft, acid water.


This may be the reason then. I got rid of my male mollie about 5 weeks ago as she kept having babies. He used to chase her everywhere. She was the only mollie left in the tank apart from 5 babies which she had last week. Thanks for info.


----------



## Joannej1655

Lil Gashog said:


> Rabies  jk


Lol


----------

